# Gooseneck vs Neckover



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been around trailers and mechanically inclined and never have heard of the term neck over. Maybe you can post pics.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just looked it up. That is more heavy duty for hauling livestock. No dressing room or area to put a bed if desired.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, I was more looking for how they hauled and upkeep, etc.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It's the same principle as a goose. You would have a tighter turning radius with neck.
I'm sure it would pull the same. Upkeep would be the same depending on quality of each brand.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, I am also wondering about the quality of the ride. The neckover looks a lot lighter than a gooseneck.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Think of it as a gooseneck without the accommodations customarily at the front of many goosenecks.

Nothing more, nothing less.

Ride quality is subjective, and weight depends on so many factors it would be impossible to take it into consideration. Steel...aluminum? Crossmember spacing? Axle ratings? Solid or open rail walls? Yes, you may save a little weight by not having the enclosed area at the front of the trailer, but for livestock hauling that's unimportant - for horse people, it typically is.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------

